# Stirring the pot!!



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there nobody doing anythign out there? Lately there has been very little posts. Does Chris Scott run out of things to rag about on here?  

I think we all can use something to read about in our little world....


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, 
I've been doing stuff, but it hasn't had anything to do with trains because my wife has been keeping me busy with projects she dreams up on a daily basis. She did promise me I could run trains all day on my birthday, but it is supposed to rain. I get out to the shop once in a while, but just have time to piddle around with no serious project in sight since finishing a caboose model and the installation of a Bark Box in my K-27. Perhaps someone else is doing stuff out there.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I am slowly progressing on my 7/8n2 Millie project and am drawing plans for some cars to build. I cut the driver's seat for Millie last night and soldered on the retaining bars. Next up is contouring the seat and adding a brass back rail.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay 
You missed the opportunity to post/photo all the progress by Justin along with his innovative steam valves and 3 nozzle exhaust on the coal fired K27 (clean and shiny!). Seems a lost opportunity to truly stir the pot given the PLS action this past weekend.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles - I was bust chasing my finikey Aster B1!!!! Actually ran quite slow with the pair of Comely coaches in tow. If it wasnt for the near hit with a pair of C16's it would of ran longer. I took just a few photos and havent even taken the camera out yet to unload them. I spent most of my time there helping Paul on the 1" after Ryan had left him he needed a set of hands to get the hand pump out..... 

Tom - Some of us actuallly have work.....for once I have to work for 2 weeks straight! Although next week I have Tues and Fri off....And I want to leave my job?? What am I thinking... 

Carl Happy Birthday


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 04/29/2008 5:46 PM 

Tomorrow is Wednesday; another *Wednesday's with Weltyk*. Forecast to be 59 degrees and sunny. Michigan isn't so bad after all. 

Click on the pic...


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone's interested, last Saturday I had the opportunity to tour what's left of the real Santa Cruz Lumber Co. sawmill. The structures and slag burner are still there, and so is the bandsaw, boilers, and large steam cylinders from the log kicker. I posted a whole bunch of photos in the Public Forum[/b] yesterday.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally found some suitable logs and strapped them down on disconnects to pull around. Nick Jr


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

Building further at a glacial pace at my steam-electric. But as the interest in building is minimal here I seldom bother to come these days.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm busy converting an Aristocraft Mike chassis to a 1:20 scale narrow gauge 2-8-2. It turns out that the chassis is pretty spot on for some of the Baldwin export locomotives that went to various 3 foot gauge operations in South America. The drivers end up being about 40" diameter in 1:20 which is close enough for my purposes. 
Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jay, and anyone else: 

I would have posted my articles on radiant burners for accucraft engines, but as it stands, you'll have to wait another week. Oh the joys of college and finals!


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm working on two internal combustion/electric locomotives. One is a twin-engine and the other one will have an on-board starter so it can be started from a switch on the transmitter. Both will have alternators instead of generators, electronic switches for direction control instead of mechanical switches, and more powerful trucks. The twin will be able to run on one or both engines. 
I'm working out everything on the test stand now - gear ratios, fan systems, testing new electronics. Next step is to mock-up the frames. 
Bob


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, I agree with you. Ever since the server crash, things have been very quiet. Not that I want to go back to some of last year's tirades, though. Remember the "shade of green paint" thread? 
Now that winter is gone here in Vt (we did have snow flurries this morning) I have installed the second running track and a passing siding on the elevated steam track started last year. The new support structure settled a bit in spots during its first winter, and I'm working to level it now; the adjustable EMT legs make that easy. Then, the track gets ballasted with crushed quartz filtration media from the pet store, with mulch and moss landscaping along the edges of the pans. 
Llyn Rice and I have steamed at each other's tracks over the last couple of weeks, and he and Don Howard were here last week for a warm afternoon of running. Another friend, Don Buesing, will be over soon to fire his new C-19 for the first time. Don is a founding member of the Adirondack Live Steamers, but this is his first venture into G1 live steam. 
Now, for when my AC 4-4-0 finally shows up after three years of waiting (I'm being nice now-no rant), There are three modified and relettered J&S coaches for it to pull. A matching combine is currently being constructed from a fourth coach; this will be of a different style from what AC is showing for theirs. 
OK, now who is next for something for the pot---- 

Larry


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry, Jason, 
I also noticed that the site got quieter after the crash. While at the ECLSTS, I talked to a few people who said they had lost their link to the forums part of the site when it crashed and have been trying to access it the old way via those links. They did not know to go back to mylargescale.com and make a new link to whatever forum they wanted. Three people I talked to assumed the site had died for good. I wonder if there are more out there.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

After seeing Dwight's purchase I thought I would treat myself to a small lathe for some smaller jobs so bought a Cowells ME90 probably you guys in the States may have not heard of them. They are hand made and assembled at there factory here in the UK. http://www.cowells.com/index.htm I have an old Emco Unimat as well which I am going to retire. 



Tony


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been busy in the shop. Just today finished the smokebox of my Climax model with the addition of dummy exhaust pipes: 
















This photo is from my folder on flickr. 
Here is a view from the front before the exhaust pipes were done:













Regards 
Ed


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Ed you work fast. wasnt it just a few months ago whan you started the Climax?? 

She really looks great, hope to see it someday.


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Jason, 

I started cutting the wheels back in mid-March 2007. So it has been more than a year. Today I started work on a carrier/transport case so I'll be able to bring it to steamups even before it is done. 

Ed


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

She looks terrific Ed! Have you test-fired her yet? Looks like all the components are there except the steam dome/throttle. Are you making those per Kozo as well?


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey thanks Dwight. 

No, I haven't tested it at all - not even running some air into the cylinders. I have faith that it will all run at the end so I don't put any time into temporary plumbing connections. Yes, I am basically scaling Kozo Hiraoka's Climax design at 1/32" to each mm. If you have Kozo's book, I am following it in sequence except for making my carrier/case now. Next chapter is the plumbing. I was glad to finish the smokebox - a lot of bending and craft work which goes slowly. 

Ed


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to peruse your web site Ed. I'm planning on building a 1" scale version. What are you using in place of asbestos yarn? O-rings?


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I use Viton O-rings for the piston seals. Kozo wrote an article on O-rings within the couple year for Live Steam & Outdoor Railroading which is also printed in the back of his New Shay book. Machinery's handbook also has good design information on using O-rings. 

I look forward to following your work on a 1" Climax version. I have enjoyed seeing your photos of the cab forward SP project.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey there Ed. Is there any Tue, wend, or Thur., good for you to steam in the next couple of weeks? My offer still stands, you can store any of your Loco's here at my house in between steam ups. Just think, it would be so much easier that way,  I will even provide steam oil, butane, "Steam Distilled water", tools etc. Everything you would need to run my.....er' /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif your stored Loco's when you get here from Austin.


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, 
Rumor has it you are opening up a detailing business - the client leaves his locomotive at your house, and you go over it thoroughly cleaning, polishing, waxing, lubricating, etc. Is that right? I heard you use optical tissues to clean the headlight lens so it does not get scratched and you have scale toothbrushes and scale Q-tips to get into the corners. What? Oh, that's how it is at Caleb's? Oh, well never mind then. Seriously, I really enjoyed my last steamup at your house and I'll e-mail you privately.


----------

